# I found an old skeeter boat from 1940



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Saw on of these riding down the interstate one day, pretty neat little boats. Are you going to try and rebuild or just build a hole new one from the old one you got? Good Luck


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

They are definitely one of the early backwater skiffs. Not a popular hull buy modern standards but certainly a piece of microskiff history. There are a few running around here on the St. Johns in good shape and getting the job done. If you found one that you wish to restore do it out of the love of a good old hull because there will be few who value it as much as you.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thts funny I have an old add for one ofthose in my room haha.


----------



## togfisherman (Oct 30, 2010)

that's cool.  I had seen them before and never noticed the similarity to a gheenoe.  I wonder which came first.

Here's a couple of links I stumbled upon about these boats
http://www.stickmarsh.com/skeeter/part1.shtml
http://www.dougvahrenberg.com/Skeeter.html


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm going to rebuild this totally. My family owned one and I caught my first bass out of one. I always wanted one for my own and I'm hoping I can get it this weekend.
Mudd Minnow

Thanks for the replys


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck with the build and good luck fishing it.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll pick it up with oridginal title in hand Friday afternoon. It's a 1967 Super Skeeter. I'm very excited, I've seen the photos on mc post. I'll make it red and black with white stripes on the top edging. I'll need to add a poling platform. Anyone have any for sale?

Mudd Minnow


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, here it is. I've findly got me an old Super Skeeter. this was made in 1967 and I have the oridginal title. It needs some major repairs but, I don't care. This is like the best Christmas you have ever had but, X 1000 for me. 
Enjoy.
















I might be moving down to Miramar in 2 weeks so I need a place to live and build this beauty along with my Mitchell.
Mudd Minnow


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i was working a stretch of the icw not but a few months ago when this old guy pulls up in one, he did everything from the front of the boat , congrats on your find [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I love those old boats. There's still one I have seen on the river here that is restored. There was a rebuild thread attached to the Skeeter website that I was following but they must have moved it, my fav don't work for it now. Was going to send you the link because it even had sources for materials for restoring the Skeeter logo which seems to be missing from yours. The rebuild was by a Skeeter pro fisheman but can't recall the name. I'll look again on their site and try to find it. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

That thing is sweet. Def keep us updated on it, Ill be paying close attention to this one.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like a good project.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the support. This is a sentamental value boat build for me. I'm hoping to complete it soon. the web sit that I saw given by mc was invaluable for my renivation. They have the oridginal empliums (copies) for sale. For sure I'll get 2 but, I've got to complete the 2 projects now. Here is the 2 sites
http://www.stickmarsh.com/skeeter/part1.shtml
http://www.dougvahrenberg.com/Skeeter.html
and here are my 2 projects.
My Supper Skeeter









and my Mitchell








That's me...the fat guy in the photo.
Both are months away from completion but I don't care.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW ! Cool Project !

Kinda makes one "Reflect" on a few things ...


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pic of Supper Skeeter. I'm going to do mine in red and black trim. Wish I could put it up for ya'll to see.
I wonder if the water is chopy down south Miami and Keys area?
Mudd Minnow


----------

